# Ice O'Way Parts



## wamcomm (Dec 17, 2009)

Anyone know how I can get my hands on a used cab controller for a 9' Ice O'Way salter? Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thx Jim [email protected]


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

i saw one on craigslist (fairfield county (subsection of NYC)) for $200. It was made by Buyers but looks identical to my controller for my ice-o-way.


----------



## wamcomm (Dec 17, 2009)

*thanks*

I'll try to track that down thanks. Jim


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

wamcomm;914617 said:


> I'll try to track that down thanks. Jim


I should have just looked it up last night for you, just in case you can't find it. http://newyork.craigslist.org/fct/grd/1515123867.html


----------



## racin84 (Dec 27, 2007)

I made my own with 3 toggle switches and a project box from Radio Shack. If you don't find one, let me know, I'll give you a wiring diagram of how I did it. [email protected]


----------



## wamcomm (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for the note and offer. I think we have located a used box. Jim


----------

